# J.V. Sharp Canning Co. early corker



## RIBottleguy (May 30, 2012)

This was part of my large haul recently.  I thought it was likely an English food jar, but while trying to decipher the monogram, I paged through the Red Book and behold!  RB-2619-3


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2012)

Popular among the tomato folks...[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 31, 2012)

Man, Taylor,

 You have been hitting on all fronts! Congratulations again.

 "Violet Brand Catsup, J.V. Sharp Canning
 Company, Williamstown, New Jersey" Pure Ketchup.

 A nice old thread HERE. And another that Furthers the Story.

 "The Samuel Garwood family was living 1880 in Williamstown, Gloucester County, next door to Joanna's parents, where Samuel was involved in the glass manufacture business. In 1883, he was President of the J. V. Sharp Canning Company and was serving as Postmaster of Williamstown. In 1910, Samuel Garwood was President of a glass manufacturing business. Joanna reported she had borne 2 children, both then living. The death of Samuel Garwood was reported in the Boston "Daily Globe" of 4 April 1914 as "Samuel Garwood, president of the Williamstown Glass Company, which has an office in Boston at 265 Atlantic avenue, is dead at his home here, heart failure being the cause. He was a Director of the Atlantic City Railroad and the Port Reading Railroad, two of the reading systems lines in New Jersey. He was in his 69th year and is survived by a wife, a son and daughter." He was buried in the First United Methodist Church Cemetery in Williamstown, Gloucester County. In 1930, Joanna Garrwood, now widowed, was living in Williamstown with her daughter Helen Garwood. 

 The marriage of Samuel Garwood and Joanna B. Bodine, both of Williamstown, on 17 Oct 1872 in Thorofare, Gloucester Co., NJ was reported in the Woodbury "Constitution" of 23 Oct 1872. " From.

 "61  Jersey City  J.V. Sharp Canning Co., Williamstown, N.J. "clover honey"  Pure" Of Bees.

 "In 1865, the J.V.Sharp Company requested that the Williamstown Glass Works blow a glass container with a large mouth to permit the canning of tomatoes. The Sharp Company was based in Williamstown." From The Kepharts: Glass works in Williamstown


----------

